# O&P



## 13503 (Sep 15, 2005)

Went to the doctor today because I have been having real bad stomach aches and have had diareah. She ordered me to do a Ova and Parasites test (O&P. I have to do it for 3 times. Does anyone have any suggestions or tips on getting this sample. I tried this morning to get one but I just could not do it, I was gagging too much. Any tips on how to collect would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Okay. Get yourself either an ice cream container or a roll of cling film. Either put the ice cream container in the bottom of the loo and poop over the loo like you do as normal or you can make a cling film "pocket" by wrapping it across the top, (just make sure you let it have some give or it could get messy). Then hold your nose, dig the scoop into the sample and flush the rest of the poop down the loo. Hope this helps and good luck. It is yucky but there are worse tests out there (what I tell myself when having to do something like this one!)


----------

